# land for lease in johnson county 460 acres



## coleman77 (Aug 17, 2010)

i have 460 acres on the ogeechee creek for lease. Has foodplots and good road system. Has well and power for campers. Big swamp bottom and mixed timber on hill top. Great deer hunting.


----------



## NAO (Aug 18, 2010)

can you send me additional information? 
matt@north-america-outdoors.com
404-538-7000
thanks


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Aug 19, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## seth widner (Aug 23, 2010)

how much for lease


----------



## Rem270 (Aug 28, 2010)

PM sent


----------

